
Microsoft Acquires Farecast For $115M - raghus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/17/microsoft-acquires-farecast-for-115m/
======
simianstyle
I remember signing up with these guys when they first launched. To be honest I
haven't used them since (due to lack of flights to certain places), but
they've certainly evolved a lot since then. Congratulations are in order!

~~~
__
Same here. I remember thinking it was a cool idea, but they only tracked
certain kinds of flights, so the service was useless for me. I checked again a
few months later, and there didn't seem to be any progress. I never checked
again. Suddenly, Microsoft values them at $115 million.

